# Fishing partner



## loner

Hey i'm new to these forums, my fishing buddy has work tomorrow and i wanted to go wade fishing near Seawolf park. I was wondering if anyone wants to go with me. I have a truck and I'm from the Pasadena area. Here's some pics of times I went to that spot


----------



## sotexhookset

Nice catches. 

Those are some big *** hoops you got in your ears. Welcome to 2cool.


----------



## loner

Thanks. i also got my ears sewn up haha  for a job


----------



## sotexhookset

Good move brother. Save those sharp things for the fishes mouths and not for punching holes in your head.


----------



## loner

haha yea very very true


----------



## loner

looks like im going alone.. lol


----------



## sotexhookset

Someone will chime in bud.


----------



## loner

I sure hope so. Its kinda dangerous going alone . Stingrays and stuff like that lol


----------



## BullyARed

Awsome young man!


----------



## dan_wrider

Very nice catches man! Stuck at work this am or I'd have taken you up on the offer. I'm looking to learn more about wade fishing this year for sure.


----------



## whackem10

I'm down to go out on a Sunday. I've never waded round there and am always looking for some new spots.


----------



## MRGLOCK

If you ever come down to north padre island hit me up!!


----------



## loner

MRGLOCK said:


> If you ever come down to north padre island hit me up!!


 Haha ok, thats far as hell from me. Ive heard its amazing fishing down there


----------



## ReelAttitude

Are you going this Friday?


----------

